
Nexus.js: A multi-threaded JavaScript server platform - reimertz
http://www.nexusjs.com/
======
andrewmcwatters
It's almost as if Nexus.js _wanted_ to ignore all the lessons learned by
everyone who worked with threaded vs event-driven architecture.

